# Who makes extra long scale basses >35"



## owlexifry

Sorry if this post appears to be searchable, but ive tried, I really have, even on TalkBass.

But who makes them?
All I can find is that most 5-string basses are 35" but I'm after something way longer. (im currently recording 7-string guitars in drop F, and looking to go to drop D# when I get an 8-string)

The only other option I can find is a Dingwall Combustion which is apparently 37"-34"? and yeah, that is pretty much perfect, but still quite out of my budget. 

Is there anything else out there with a decent scale length that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?

(honestly, if it were up to me and I had endless cash, I'd get a 40" inch bass)


----------



## IB-studjent-

Prometeus guitars


----------



## Vostre Roy

Knuckle Guitar Works - extraordinary instruments for extraordinary players

The Quake model is 39.55" scale


----------



## owlexifry

woah... that quake is the bomb.
and that knuckle guitar works logo looks an awful lot like the circle k strings logo....


----------



## Winspear

The creator of Knuckle founded Circle K to provide strings for those basses


----------



## ixlramp

Dingwall is probably the cheapest option, otherwise custom.

You can tune to octave below F or D# on a 35" bass successfully. An ultra long scale helps but is not absolutely necessary. Circle K Strings even have 'drop tune' sets for an octave below any possible guitar drop tuning (and with all strings at equal tension): Circle K Strings - Standard Drop-tuned 6 Strings

EDIT: Just realised i've told you all this in another thread .. eheh ..


----------



## Winspear

^ Yup as much as I'd love extended scale and know I'd benefit, I'm very happy with this
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...le-k-bass-strings-review-clips-f-content.html


----------



## LordCashew

Celinder makes 36" basses IIRC.

Carl Thompson has made basses up to 38", but he's pricey and a long wait from what I've heard.

I'd say that the Knuckle sounds best for your particular needs. However, if a Dingwall combustion is out of your budget, a 35" bass with Circle K's might have to do for now. I mean, Krappy or Wish Bass would probably make a 37"+ bass for cheap, but... 

...and like most guys I've never actually _played_ any of these basses. I just happen to know their scale lengths off the top of my head. So FWIW!


----------



## ZEBOV

My Carvin XB76 is _only_ a 35.25" scale, but it sounds great at low F.


----------



## LordCashew

ZEBOV said:


> My Carvin XB76 is _only_ a 35.25" scale, but it sounds great at low F.



I want to hear this! Clips?


----------



## ZEBOV

LordIronSpatula said:


> I want to hear this! Clips?



In the near future (about a month to a month and a half.... I don't have a recording interface yet).
A recording interface is the next piece of gear I'm buying.


----------



## Winspear

LordIronSpatula said:


> I want to hear this! Clips?



Check out my post above I have clips of 35" F# 
35.25 is interesting, never heard of that!


----------



## TemjinStrife

My Dingwall ABI sounds great at low B. Never felt a need to go lower than that, but it's a great bass.


----------



## Jessy

ZEBOV said:


> In the near future (about a month to a month and a half.... I don't have a recording interface yet).
> A recording interface is the next piece of gear I'm buying.


Which? The newest cheap Focusrite looks like a great buy (nothing touches it until the $250 vs. $150 mark); I've got one of their FireWire ones. I've owned about ten interfaces and it's my favorite. Too bad FireWire is a legacy protocol as of Monday, though.


----------



## charlieshreds

Carl Thompson makes some great basses usually 36-38" scale but might have to wait awhile,haha.


----------



## LordCashew

EtherealEntity said:


> Check out my post above I have clips of 35" F#



Oh I did... And I enjoyed it. But I want more...


EtherealEntity said:


> 35.25 is interesting, never heard of that!



35.25 is what Carvin happened to get when rather than design a new bass for extended scale, they decided to delete a couple frets from the 34" LB76 neck and move the bridge back to compensate. That's the true story of how the XB76 was created. Classic Carvin... It works, though.


----------



## Necris

Schack make basses with 36" scale standard if I remember correctly. (I have no idea if they're still building, they're rarely seen outside of Europe.)
Cliff Bordwell offers custom scale lengths.
Carl Thompson makes basses with custom scale lengths as well, such as this 38" scale 6 string:


----------



## ZEBOV

Jessy said:


> Which? The newest cheap Focusrite looks like a great buy (nothing touches it until the $250 vs. $150 mark); I've got one of their FireWire ones. I've owned about ten interfaces and it's my favorite. Too bad FireWire is a legacy protocol as of Monday, though.



I was thinking of the Presonus Firestudio Mobile. I have Firewire on my computer, so Firewire interface it is. And it comes with Presonus Studiolive Artist. Keith Merrow uses Studiolive Pro, which I'll probably get somewhere down the road.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Necris said:


> Schack make basses with 36" scale standard if I remember correctly. (I have no idea if they're still building, they're rarely seen outside of Europe.)
> Cliff Bordwell offers custom scale lengths.
> Carl Thompson makes basses with custom scale lengths as well, such as this 38" scale 6 string:



The issue with Carl Thompsons (I've played two now) is that, while they're awesome, incredible instruments, I simply cannot understand how any single solid body bass is worth that much money. I have a similar issue with Fodera.


----------



## ZEBOV

Necris said:


> Schack make basses with 36" scale standard if I remember correctly. (I have no idea if they're still building, they're rarely seen outside of Europe.)
> Cliff Bordwell offers custom scale lengths.
> Carl Thompson makes basses with custom scale lengths as well, such as this 38" scale 6 string:
> *pic*



I just noticed that you don't have access to the highest 3 frets on that bass.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

TemjinStrife said:


> The issue with Carl Thompsons (I've played two now) is that, while they're awesome, incredible instruments, I simply cannot understand how any single solid body bass is worth that much money. I have a similar issue with Fodera.


Supply and demand (MERICA)
 and wanting to build less instrument to have more relaxing time, less stress, and more focus on the work being done. At least thats what would be the ideal of why you're paying the price


----------



## LordCashew

ZEBOV said:


> I just noticed that you don't have access to the highest 3 frets on that bass.



Maybe the guy knows how to play in thumb position... or just never goes that high.


----------



## TemjinStrife

DavidLopezJr said:


> Supply and demand (MERICA)
> and wanting to build less instrument to have more relaxing time, less stress, and more focus on the work being done. At least thats what would be the ideal of why you're paying the price



Oh, I know "why" they are priced how they are.

What I don't understand is why people are willing to pay that much for them. And I'll be the first to admit I own some pretty pricey gear.

Also, the high frets on that CT are perfect for tapping. No need for left hand access, necessarily... and honestly it looks easier to reach them than it does to reach the top frets on some other basses I've seen.


----------



## Durero

Vostre Roy said:


> Knuckle Guitar Works - extraordinary instruments for extraordinary players
> 
> The Quake model is 39.55" scale



+1

Considering the builder Skip Fantry has devoted more than a decade of R&D and production of both basses and strings specifically designed to play in that range and lower, I'd seriously look into getting a Quake.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

TemjinStrife said:


> Oh, I know "why" they are priced how they are.
> 
> What I don't understand is why people are willing to pay that much for them. And I'll be the first to admit I own some pretty pricey gear.


Big named bass players backing them up and everyone wants to be on par with them.


----------

